
META II: Digital Vellum in the Digital Scriptorium - abecedarius
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2724586
======
drallison
Nice paper about an old friend, the Meta II paper. This is another one of
those papers everyone who is interested in programming and languages should
read and understand.

